# My Local Car Lot is EMPTY !



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Went by my car dealership last night to pick up a night drop form to fill out for service .
THEY HAD NO CARS !

THE USED CAR LOT WAS EMPTY !

LESS THAN A DOZEN CARS & S.U.V.' s ON THE ACRES LARGE NEW CAR LOT.

NOTHING.

PROBABLY A WAITING LIST LIKE RUSSIA HAD WHEN THEY WERE COMMUNIST!

WHY DONT THEY MAKE CHIPS IN AMERICA ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No cars in car lots !

Make America Great Again.

Make something in America Again.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

At least I already bought a new phone.
Those will be in shortage also.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I just heard this morning that a couple of auto plants are shutting down for a few weeks here and there due to the chip shortage. 

I loathe the vehicle I'm driving now but it looks like I'll be stuck with it for a while longer.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

My brother is in process of buying a new Tesla and they will pay $8500 for his 2006 Lexus RX330. I usually take over no major accident in excellent condition with the trade in cost and a steak or K-BBQ dinner but the prices for that used car is insane. It did had on going electronic problems and I was willing to try to fix it. But I might as well live with my current Soul for couple of years and buy a brand new later on.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Flawlessbox said:


> My brother is in process of buying a new Tesla and they will pay $8500 for his 2006 Lexus RX330. I usually take over no major accident in excellent condition with the trade in cost and a steak or K-BBQ dinner but the prices for that used car is insane. It did had on going electronic problems and I was willing to try to fix it. But I might as well live with my current Soul for couple of years and buy a brand new later on.


$8500 for 2006 Lexus RX330? Seems cheap. I just sold my 2007 RAV4 for $9,000


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Some one I know bought a new car this past weekend. They have to wait for it to be delivered. Kind of takes the fun out of buying a new car. There was no negotiating a price. The final price on the car is what they paid plus taxes and registration. They paid over MSRP after adding in the dealer prep costs. To me this is the wrong time to be buying a car.

My long term plans included buying a new car in the fall of 2021. Think I will be putting that plan on hold for a while. My youngest will be getting his DL and I considered passing the oldest car down to him.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Selector19 said:


> $8500 for 2006 Lexus RX330? Seems cheap. I just sold my 2007 RAV4 for $9,000


They wanted half of that when he was about to trade in before pandemic because I already asked to take over on New Year 2020. I know it needs new timing belt, water pump and fluids change. I can do all that in a day but electrical issues I don’t know. It’s a good car but I wouldn’t buy 15 years old car if it will cost $10k+.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I am so glad I bought my dream car when dealerships were desperate. I got a real bargain. No more cars for me till 2045. In the world of plastic, stupid turbos and stupid transmissions, my 4 Litre 6 speed automatic in a boxy body on a steel frame will never be boring. To all the climate lovers out there, I am not sorry. I will keep burning gas at the rate of 15 mpg.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Safar said:


> I am so glad I bought my dream car when dealerships were desperate. I got a real bargain. No more cars for me till 2045. In the world of plastic, stupid turbos and stupid transmissions, my 4 Litre 6 speed automatic in a boxy body on a steel frame will never be boring. To all the climate lovers out there, I am not sorry. I will keep burning gas at the rate of 15 mpg.
> 
> View attachment 604242


When gas hits $10 per gallon, you will reconsider that gas swallowing machine 🤣


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Selector19 said:


> When gas hits $10 per gallon, you will reconsider that gas swallowing machine 🤣


If I was to buy cars, I would get one EV and other NA engine or at least plug in hybrid for now. There was a time when my father was deciding between Betamax and VHS and we had useless extra Betamax player for decades. I will fully commit when EV is VHS.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

My bro in law works for some computer place in Idaho, said they are having trouble getting chips for the HP printers. Others are ok for now.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The question is, why? Why are chips still in short supply? Has anyone seen a good backgrounder story explaining this? Early on I saw mention of the pandemic causing slowdowns in production, which led to hoarding.

Is it still hoarding?
Is the Taiwan facility(ies) still short on production?
Is it due to the still ongoing line of container ships waiting to dock and unload (with shipping rates up 5 fold)?
Is demand really that much higher than before?
Is it one arm of an evil plot by the Chinese government to keep the world on the economic ropes?

Here is a good article that does not answer these questions, but has a lot of good background info on the current state of the market:








Consumers Pay Whatever it Takes, Vehicle Prices Go Nuts, Dealers Make Record Profits, Whole Mindset Changed. Is This Inflation Temporary?


The used vehicle price spike will subside, partially, but the psychological aspects of inflation have set in.



wolfstreet.com


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Selector19 said:


> When gas hits $10 per gallon, you will reconsider that gas swallowing machine 🤣


I don't care. This is a car that is good enough to live for 4 decades. That freaking 4.0 Litre doesn't die a natural death 😁
I got a car, now I will focus on other aspects of my life. Gas expenses are not gonna kill you, constantly buying cars and repairing cars will.

This rig can do everything, tows modest weight, kicks ass on the trails, looks good and is tough as nails. Never tail gate me, you will get your fancy Tesla totalled 😁


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> The question is, why? Why are chips still in short supply? Has anyone seen a good backgrounder story explaining this? Early on I saw mention of the pandemic causing slowdowns in production, which led to hoarding.
> 
> Is it still hoarding?
> Is the Taiwan facility(ies) still short on production?
> ...


One theory I heard earlier today was it was in part due to an increase in the demand for consumer electronics at the start of the lockdowns.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I read an article last week that spelled it out. The short version is most companies quit stock piling chips a while ago and just order them as they need them. Auto sales started dropping off before COVID started. When COVID started and demands for home electronics and gaming systems shot up do to people being stuck at home the suppliers geared up to match those demands. Then there were outside events that slowed different plants down. Texas plants were hit with the severe winter weather that put them further behind. Earth quake slowed another plant down, can't remember where. The mild typhoon season in the Taiwan area has created a water shortage (producing chips use a lot of water). Plant in Japan had a fire that has limited production. 

Something about importing/exporting disputes with the sand needed to make the chips.

Now auto makers are in short supply because they did not have a stock pile of chips like they used to have in the past and chip supplies were already having trouble keeping up with regular electronics. Auto sale are going up in demand as people are taking public transportation less because of COVID concerns. 

Plus plants running less employees under COVID restrictions.

All contributing factors to the shortage.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

If you have spare cars, put them on car rental apps and make money. Car rental companies are being brutal, charging $200/day.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Being forced to deal with semiconductor shortages on a daily basis at my day job, all I can say that I sure as hell wouldn't like to be working at Joe's Electronics Manufacturing who manufactures some obscure gadgets. If a $30B company is having issues and have to deal with 70+ week lead times duo to capacity issues at wafer fabs, I can only imagine what $3M Joe's Electronics must go through on a daily basis to get the parts they need for their production.



tohunt4me said:


> WHY DONT THEY MAKE CHIPS IN AMERICA ?


Don't fret, my friend. TSMC, who is a major player in this whole situation, will come to Arizona to help. Not going to help in this shortage round, but by the time the next one rolls around in a few years, it will.









TSMC says has begun construction at its Arizona chip factory site


Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co Ltd (2330.TW) (TSMC) has started construction at a site in Arizona where it plans to spend $12 billion to build a computer chip factory, its chief executive said on Tuesday.




www.reuters.com







_Tron_ said:


> The question is, why? Why are chips still in short supply? Has anyone seen a good backgrounder story explaining this? Early on I saw mention of the pandemic causing slowdowns in production, which led to hoarding.


Some of it tracks its roots to back in 2019 when semiconductor demand was already showing signs of robust growth fueled mainly by automotive sector, but also by communications infrastructure demand such as 5G rollouts and at that time some substrate suppliers of wafer fabs were having issues with getting enough raw material.

Then the pandemic and factory shutdowns hit. And when factories started to reopen, the demand curve of semiconductors used in anything from cell phones to cars to refrigerators to laptops was getting steeper and steeper, partially again fueled by the work from home boom etc.

Also, semiconductor manufacturing process is not exactly easy to master. It requires huge amounts of capital as well as labor to make everything happen. Not to mention knowledge. It's not the same as welding or bolting things together.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> WHY DONT THEY MAKE CHIPS IN AMERICA ?


I know it's hard to believe, but our last President did do a few good things. He helped push through a plan to build a fab plant in Texas. Now that Tom has mentioned AZ, I'm thinking if we could just get two more plants started America would be hosting the Fab 4.



TomTheAnt said:


> Joe's Electronics Manufacturing


Heard earlier of a couple visiting one of the electronics super stores. Many shelves empty with just a sign indicating that the items are on extended backorder.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> I know it's hard to believe, but our last President did do a few good things. He helped push through a plan to build a fab plant in Texas. Now that Tom has mentioned AZ, I'm thinking if we could just get two more plants started America would be hosting the Fab 4.
> 
> 
> Heard earlier of a couple visiting one of the electronics super stores. Many shelves empty with just a sign indicating that the items are on extended backorder.


He had his moments.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Safar said:


> I am so glad I bought my dream car when dealerships were desperate. I got a real bargain. No more cars for me till 2045. In the world of plastic, stupid turbos and stupid transmissions, my 4 Litre 6 speed automatic in a boxy body on a steel frame will never be boring. To all the climate lovers out there, I am not sorry. I will keep burning gas at the rate of 15 mpg.
> 
> View attachment 604242


That's my dream car too! Just in a dark purple. I just wish they could get 20mpg.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

AvisDeene said:


> That's my dream car too! Just in a dark purple. I just wish they could get 20mpg.


It will get 20 mpg on the flattest highway, doing steady 65 mph and AC/Heater everything off lol. But in hilly Seattle with AC on and me kicking the gas pedal all the time, 15 mpg is all that I am getting. It is a really thirsty truck. Yesteday I filled the tank at $4 and some change.
I can't even imagine how bad the 5.7 V8 in Land Cruisers are. Those things are full-time 4WD too, 4Runners aren't.
Truth be told, these bulletproof powertrains from Toyota do run for decades, but they also dry some oil wells in the process 😁
But I am fine with it, I am not buying another car for at least the next 20 years.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Safar said:


> It will get 20 mpg on the flattest highway, doing steady 65 mph and AC/Heater everything off lol. But in hilly Seattle with AC on and me kicking the gas pedal all the time, 15 mpg is all that I am getting. It is a really thirsty truck. Yesteday I filled the tank at $4 and some change.
> I can't even imagine how bad the 5.7 V8 in Land Cruisers are. Those things are full-time 4WD too, 4Runners aren't.
> Truth be told, these bulletproof powertrains from Toyota do run for decades, but they also dry some oil wells in the process 😁
> But I am fine with it, I am not buying another car for at least the next 20 years.


Well, I hope you enjoy it for many many years. We work hard for our money, we are entitled to buy nice things. I'm going to wait until after I get into Trucking so I can buy mine in cash. I don't like dealing with banks/loans/finance.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

AvisDeene said:


> Well, I hope you enjoy it for many many years. We work hard for our money, we are entitled to buy nice things. I'm going to wait until after I get into Trucking so I can buy mine in cash. I don't like dealing with banks/loans/finance.


Good luck!
My dad's 1998 4Runner has 270,000+ miles. I showed it to a mechanic, he said nothing has been replaced, all original stuff. I installed fancy Android system and backup camera in it too. It is like putting new avionics and touch screens in the F-4 Phantom 😁 Phantom can still kick ass, it is a solid ass platform 😁


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

AvisDeene said:


> Well, I hope you enjoy it for many many years. We work hard for our money, we are entitled to buy nice things. I'm going to wait until after I get into Trucking so I can buy mine in cash. I don't like dealing with banks/loans/finance.


I saw this few days back, and told myself. Man if I had the cash, I would wait infront of the guy's house till night, meet him and literally beg him to sell it to me, even threatening him with hunger strike 😅


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

What the hell is that building in the background that looks like it's half sunken?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> It will get 20 mpg on the flattest highway, doing steady 65 mph and AC/Heater everything off lol. But in hilly Seattle with AC on and me kicking the gas pedal all the time, 15 mpg is all that I am getting. It is a really thirsty truck. Yesteday I filled the tank at $4 and some change.
> I can't even imagine how bad the 5.7 V8 in Land Cruisers are. Those things are full-time 4WD too, 4Runners aren't.
> Truth be told, these bulletproof powertrains from Toyota do run for decades, but they also dry some oil wells in the process 😁
> But I am fine with it, I am not buying another car for at least the next 20 years.


Seats will fall through rusty floors in 10 years lol


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> Seats will fall through rusty floors in 10 years lol


Check my dad's 4Runner in my above post. It is a Toyota, not Chevy 😁


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

This is my 1996 Toyota 4Runner in a compact, 34 MPG, 2-wheel drive edition.











And for serious gas savings...


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> This is my 1996 Toyota 4Runner in a compact, 34 MPG, 2-wheel drive edition.
> 
> View attachment 604285
> 
> ...


Is that a Corolla station wagon or something?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

And I find this gas savings thing nonsense. So you are gonna buy 3 cars in 20 years because gas expenses are killing you? What kind of math is that? According to that math, I should buy 3 stupid Chevys instead of one 4Runner because 4Runner mpg is killing me 🙄
My dad's 23 years old 4Runner will still sell for $6000. While Chevys will end up in junkyards.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Check my dad's 4Runner in my above post. It is a Toyota, not Chevy 😁


Based on a license plate, that Toyota is somewhere in the Middle East, no? Dry desert climate is really the only place their body can survive for a long time - here in Wisconsin it would be at the junkyard a long time ago.

But funny you mentioned a Chevy ... This is my '71 Chevy El Camino with a 468 cubic inch big block V8 ... This is what the original body on a 50+ years old Chevy looks like ...


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> Based on a license plate, that Toyota is somewhere in the Middle East, no? Dry desert climate is really the only place their body can survive for a long time - here in Wisconsin it would be at the junkyard a long time ago.
> 
> But funny you mentioned a Chevy ... This is my '71 Chevy El Camino with a 468 cubic inch big block V8 ... This is what the original body on a 50+ years old Chevy looks like ...


I bought that 4Runner from the humid east coast last year and shipped it to Afghanistan. Old Chevys were good, I will give you that. Now they make junk. The only American company that I give respect to, is Ford, specially their trucks.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Safar said:


> If you have spare cars, put them on car rental apps and make money. Car rental companies are being brutal, charging $200/day.


HEY!!!!

thats a swell idea


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> I bought that 4Runner from the humid east coast last year and shipped it to Afghanistan. Old Chevys were good, I will give you that. Now they make junk. The only American company that I give respect to, is Ford, specially their trucks.


I never had a new-ish Chevy, but there are a lot of older Suburbans and C-Ks/Silverados on the road so they must be decent. 

I had 7 Fords in the last 20-ish years and still have one (older Mustang). Out of all new American brands, I like Dodge the most, they stayed true to their muscle car formula.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Syn said:


> Based on a license plate, that Toyota is somewhere in the Middle East, no? Dry desert climate is really the only place their body can survive for a long time - here in Wisconsin it would be at the junkyard a long time ago.
> 
> But funny you mentioned a Chevy ... This is my '71 Chevy El Camino with a 468 cubic inch big block V8 ... This is what the original body on a 50+ years old Chevy looks like ...













I will miss this one 

455 olds "rocket" 

Blown and bagged.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> I never had a new-ish Chevy, but there are a lot of older Suburbans and C-Ks/Silverados on the road so they must be decent.
> 
> I had 7 Fords in the last 20-ish years and still have one (older Mustang). Out of all new American brands, I like Dodge the most, they stayed true to their muscle car formula.


Lol. Check Seattle page, one dude's 2015 Suburban sold for $15,000. An Equivalent 2015 Land Cruiser will go for $50,000.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> I never had a new-ish Chevy, but there are a lot of older Suburbans and C-Ks/Silverados on the road so they must be decent.
> 
> I had 7 Fords in the last 20-ish years and still have one (older Mustang). Out of all new American brands, I like Dodge the most, they stayed true to their muscle car formula.


This 25 year old Land Cruiser will probably sell for more than that 2015 Suburban lol.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Safar said:


> I bought that 4Runner from the humid east coast last year and shipped it to Afghanistan. Old Chevys were good, I will give you that. Now they make junk. The only American company that I give respect to, is Ford, specially their trucks.


I JUST bought (like last week) a 2010 Ford F250 SuperDuty with the 6.4L diesel and all of the tools ... (extra fuel tank, on board generator, hidden switch to lock gear shift, aftermarket air bags for load leveling, engine rebuild 3k miles ago and on warranty). 
This thing is a beast, but, it's what I need to do the job I need done. I'm getting all of 13 MPG.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 604288
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet dude.Did you build it yourself? 

Mine was originally a 350, then whoever had it before me put a 454 in there and bored it out to 468. Straight pipe, fiberglass hood and front fenders ... its the beast.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I JUST bought (like last week) a 2010 Ford F250 SuperDuty with the 6.4L diesel and all of the tools ... (extra fuel tank, on board generator, hidden switch to lock gear shift, aftermarket air bags for load leveling, engine rebuild 3k miles ago and on warranty).
> This thing is a beast, but, it's what I need to do the job I need done. I'm getting all of 13 MPG.


13 mpg for 6.4L is not bad. My 4Runner's 4.0L sucks. But I think you will get like 5 mpg when you will be pulling maximum with your Ford lol.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Lol. Check Seattle page, one dude's 2015 Suburban sold for $15,000. An Equivalent 2015 Land Cruiser will go for $50,000.


Considering that a new Land Cruiser is $33,000 MORE EXPENSIVE than a new Suburban, I would except that it sells for more as a used car too ... 

And speaking about 2015 Suburban's value ...


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> Considering that a new Land Cruiser is $33,000 MORE EXPENSIVE than a new Suburban, I would except that it sells for more as a used car too ...
> 
> And speaking about 2015 Suburban's value ...


No sir, that 25 year old landcruiser wasn't $90,000. It would have been probably $35,000 of the time, not too far off from that time's Suburban. Let's compare 1995 Land Cruiser vs. 1995 Suburban, and see which sells for more. I am assuming 1995 Suburban is still alive which is a very unrealistic assumption 😁


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> No sir, that 25 year old landcruiser wasn't $90,000. It would have been probably $35,000 of the time, not too far off from that time's Suburban. Let's compare 1995 Land Cruiser vs. 1995 Suburban, and see which sells for more. I am assuming 1995 Suburban is still alive which is a very unrealistic assumption 😁


1995 Land Cruiser had the MSRP of $39k ($70k in today's value). 1995 Suburban had a MSRP of $22k ($38k in today's value).

You're comparing apples to oranges. Not far off? LOL Land Cruiser was only almost twice as expensive.

p.s. I see plenty of 1990s Suburbans still on the road. When was the last time you saw a 1990s Land Cruiser other than the one you took a picture off?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> 1995 Land Cruiser had the MSRP of $39k ($70k in today's value). 1995 Suburban had a MSRP of $22k ($38k in today's value).
> 
> You're comparing apples to oranges. Not far off? LOL Land Cruiser was only almost twice as expensive.
> 
> p.s. I see plenty of 1990s Suburbans still on the road. When was the last time you saw a 1990s Land Cruiser other than the one you took a picture off?


Oh come on, I see them on daily bases. My sixth sense tells me there is a Land Cruiser around, check it out 😁
By the way, I can't believe Toyota was getting away with selling Land Cruisers that expensive in those days. They had no luxury stuff in them, unlike today's Land Cruisers. But I need to check the prices myself to believe you 😁


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> But I need to check the prices myself to believe you 😁


Sure, go for it.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> Sure, go for it.


Or maybe you are right. Suburban was just a big people/luggage hauler. While Land Cruiser was a sophisticated Overlander. It holds true even today. Land Cruisers and Suburbans are fundamentally different.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Well this has sure morphed in to a male braggadocio thread. Maybe when we tire of automobiles we'll compare penis sizes.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Well this has sure morphed in to a male braggadocio thread. Maybe when we tire of automobiles we'll compare penis sizes.


Brah, Toyota Vs. Jeep and others debate have a lonoooggggg history 😅


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I gifted my YJ to my eldest granddaughter, She turns 14 next month


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

AvisDeene said:


> That's my dream car too! Just in a dark purple. I just wish they could get 20mpg.


Just trying to make you more determined and motivated to get it. The 4Runner is one of the really few Toyotas which, alongwith highend Lexuses and Land Cruiser, are still made and assembled in Japan with 100% Japanese parts and shipped here. Toyota just doesn't want the rest of the world to screw their Legend. You are getting a truly Japanese product. And I am not alone with this kind of emotion. @Lissetti You, I believe, own a VW made in Germany and shipped here, I hope I am not wrong.

I would suggest you not delay your plan very long. Two things may happen if you do that.
1) Toyota may stop sending them to the United States, which is very unlikely because 4Runners are selling like hot cakes.
2) Toyota may succumb under the pressure from planet lovers and they may redesign the 4Runner and put some kind of stupid hybrid or stupid turbo in it, and more safety bullshit, which will kill the 4Runner that people love and admire.

Good luck. And don't even bother getting a used one, you're not going to save a lot of money, and it is worth buying the 4Runner brand new. Mine was a 2021 with 7 miles on it when I bought it. It still smells great.

And for God's sakes, get rid of the stupid running boards and save yourself $600. AND, don't forget to get the TRD with KDSS. KDSS costs more, so make sure you budget for it. KDSS will help you turning corners, and it will give you more wheel articulation. KDSS 4Runners are also more comfortable than regular 4Runners, the suspension is dynamic and senses what is happening and acts accordingly.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Syn said:


> Sweet dude.Did you build it yourself?
> 
> Mine was originally a 350, then whoever had it before me put a 454 in there and bored it out to 468. Straight pipe, fiberglass hood and front fenders ... its the beast.


Me and a friend out in Bonny Lake. He builds and races late model drag cars. It went to a great home with a family who will treasure it.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I have gone fully electric (something Toyota has been slow to come to the party on), but it's hard to knock the brand. In the remote locale where I live cars get chewed up by our bad roads. People have learned here over the years decades that one brand of pickup holds up; Toyota.

Have you ever noticed all those old mini motor homes like the Dolphin that look like shit cosmetically, but are still rolling down the highway? Under the hood you will almost always find a Toyota 20R 4-banger engine. Even with the Toyota pickup frame desperately overloaded with a coach, that engine just keeps plugging away.

And yes, that pic I posted earlier is a Corolla Wagon. 100K miles. That car is in my will.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> I have gone fully electric (something Toyota has been slow to come to the party on), but it's hard to knock the brand. In the remote locale where I live cars get chewed up by the road. People have learned here over the years decades that one brand of pickup holds up; Toyota.
> 
> Have you ever noticed all those old mini motor homes like the Dolphin that look like shit cosmetically but are still rolling down the road? Under the hood you will almost always find a Toyota 20R 4-banger engine. Even with the Toyota pickup frame desperately overloaded with a coach that engine just keeps plugging away.
> 
> And yes, that pic I posted earlier is a Corolla Wagon. 100K miles. That car is in my will.


In Afghanistan, they lift the Corolla Wagon to like 9 inches and it works awesome in snow. It looks like a Subaru Outback, which is also a lifted Station Wagon with AWD. You actually don't need AWD in snow, the FWD works just fine. Just lift the damn thing, and put good tires and it will keep rolling.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Me and a friend out in Bonny Lake. He builds and races late model drag cars. It went to a great home with a family who will treasure it.


It's amazing how many El Camino's and even Rancheros are still on the road. There is a hot, dry locale I drive in where such vehicles are commonly spotted... on the road or up on jacks in a driveway. With the original paint!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Safar said:


> In Afghanistan, they lift the Corolla Wagon to like 9 inches and it works awesome in snow. It looks like a Subaru Outback, which is also a lifted Station Wagon with AWD. You actually don't need AWD in snow, the FWD works just fine. Just lift the damn thing, and put good tires and it will keep rolling.


Agreed. I had an old beater of a Toyota pickup. 2-wheel drive, but someone had grafted a 4-wheel drive rear end on to it (limited slip diff). I could take that baby anywhere and not get stuck.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> It's amazing how many El Camino's and even Rancheros are still on the road. There is a hot, dry locale I drive in where the vehicles are commonly spotted... on the road or up on jacks in a driveway. With the original paint!


Old cars and old people were awesome. They didn't have technology but they had quality and personality. Everything has gone downhill, including cars and people.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

And of course no self-respecting anarchist terrorist freedom-fighter would be caught dead with their 50 cal machinegun mounted anywhere except on a Toy pickup...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Safar said:


> I am so glad I bought my dream car when dealerships were desperate. I got a real bargain. No more cars for me till 2045. In the world of plastic, stupid turbos and stupid transmissions, my 4 Litre 6 speed automatic in a boxy body on a steel frame will never be boring. To all the climate lovers out there, I am not sorry. I will keep burning gas at the rate of 15 mpg.
> 
> View attachment 604242


OK NOW I know who you were before


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

New2This said:


> OK NOW I know who you were before


Sorry 😁🙏


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> And of course no self-respecting anarchist terrorist freedom-fighter would be caught dead with their 50 cal machinegun mounted anywhere except on a Toy pickup...
> 
> View attachment 604315
> 
> ...


There was this plumber in Texas whose Ford truck ended up in Syria joining the action , it had his plumbing company name on it and he sued the dealer who he sold the truck too 😅 They didn't even bother removing the poor plumber's name from the truck 😅


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Safar said:


> And I am not alone with this kind of emotion. @Lissetti You, I believe, own a VW made in Germany and shipped here, I hope I am not wrong


Yes both my VWs are Wolfsburg European models, shipped here by their prior owners.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Sorry. Not mad at your post. Just trying out these new emoticons on someone who will understand. Haven't been on the board for a couple of weeks, and here these showed up. I guess the angry face is the closest to a thumbs down, a sentiment missing from so many boards these days. Thanx admin!

Still, I don't see much use for angry face, except maybe over in the politics sub-forum.

I've owned a cupla Westphalias. They were all built in Germany. The van was built at the factory and then sent to (Wolfsburg?) where the camping stuff was added. Then exported.

😉 ♥


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Yes both my VWs are Wolfsburg European models, shipped here by their prior owners.


I was just looking at a sweet campervan on the rock the other day. She wanted $20000 for it and it seemed priced well, but just doesn't suit my needs at that price.

I'll keep n eye on it though. If it sits when I am settled I might still lowball her cuz I think its cool an 89 vanagen


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> And of course no self-respecting anarchist terrorist freedom-fighter would be caught dead with their 50 cal machinegun mounted anywhere except on a Toy pickup...
> 
> View attachment 604315
> 
> ...











Texas Plumber Sues Car Dealer After His Truck Ends Up on Syria’s Front Lines (Published 2015)


Mark Oberholtzer is seeking about $1 million in damages, saying he lost business and was threatened after extremists were shown in his former truck.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Safar said:


> And for God's sakes, get rid of the stupid running boards and save yourself $600. AND, don't forget to get the TRD with KDSS. KDSS costs more, so make sure you budget for it. KDSS will help you turning corners, and it will give you more wheel articulation. KDSS 4Runners are also more comfortable than regular 4Runners, the suspension is dynamic and senses what is happening and acts accordingly.


You got pretty damn awesome off-road tires on that alleged pretty damn awesome off-roader. Just saying... 😁


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> You got pretty damn awesome off-road tires on that alleged pretty damn awesome off-roader. Just saying... 😁


It is doing fine, but soon I will put all terrain tires on it, and a TRD skid plate


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Safar said:


> There was this plumber in Texas whose Ford truck ended up in Syria joining the action , it had his plumbing company name on it and he sued the dealer who he sold the truck too 😅 They didn't even bother removing the poor plumber's name from the truck 😅


For those tough Clogs !

Our Dedicated Crew will GET IT OUT !

WHATEVER IT IS.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They used to buy a lot of short wheel base G.M. & chevy trucks in the 80's for Central American conflicts.
Top Dollar at auction.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

MHR said:


> One theory I heard earlier today was it was in part due to an increase in the demand for consumer electronics at the start of the lockdowns.


Getting back to the core topic, I stumbled onto another article that sheds light on this subject. One thing that has driven up auto prices (besides a shortage of supply due to chips) is that rental car companies are trying to beef up their fleets as summer comes on. This is bidding up prices at the wholesale level. Furthermore, rental companies are tending to hold on to their used fleet (what they have left), due to diminishing supply of new cars. This has created a dearth of supply on the used car market, pushing up used car prices.

Take a look at this chart displaying a ratio of inventory divided by sales across all industries (including auto). Over time the ratio is falling, indicating shrinking inventories (perhaps JIT effect??). A spike in 2008 and 2020 indicates a collapse in sales, and inventories holding. Then in later 2020 the Mother of All collapse of inventory, as sales ramp back up, but inventory fails to build.










Here is the link to the entire article at WOLF STREET.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Forgot about rental cars. They sold a lot of inventory during COVID and are now having trouble getting cars like everyone else.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Forgot about rental cars. They sold a lot of inventory during COVID and are now having trouble getting cars like everyone else.


In Hawaii there are no rental car fleets. Locals are renting out personal cars for as much as $700 a day. On Turo and Idiotbook I see a dearth of marginal rental cars for $250 and most between $350-500. I have five cars going right now, 3 more on a ship on the way out, including the focus I bought off this board. I am currently setting up five more that sail out on the 18thof Aug.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Safar said:


> Just trying to make you more determined and motivated to get it. The 4Runner is one of the really few Toyotas which, alongwith highend Lexuses and Land Cruiser, are still made and assembled in Japan with 100% Japanese parts and shipped here. Toyota just doesn't want the rest of the world to screw their Legend. You are getting a truly Japanese product. And I am not alone with this kind of emotion. @Lissetti You, I believe, own a VW made in Germany and shipped here, I hope I am not wrong.
> 
> I would suggest you not delay your plan very long. Two things may happen if you do that.
> 1) Toyota may stop sending them to the United States, which is very unlikely because 4Runners are selling like hot cakes.
> ...


Thanks for the advice, but I won't be able to buy one for at least 2 years. I'll pray to God that He prevents Toyota from ever changing anything with the 4Runner. I just have a lot on my plate right now and I need to take things one step at a time.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> In Hawaii there are no rental car fleets. Locals are renting out personal cars for as much as $700 a day. On Turo and Idiotbook I see a dearth of marginal rental cars for $250 and most between $350-500. I have five cars going right now, 3 more on a ship on the way out, including the focus I bought off this board. I am currently setting up five more that sail out on the 18thof Aug.


I mentioned increasing car rental prices on Seattle board couple of days ago, and boom, overnight Amos has a dozen of fictional cars on the rentals making bank, kind of his 13 Rolls Royces parked in his Castle 😁
Isn't it so convenient to just boast/lie out of your asshole on anonymous forums 😅
It makes him feel good about himself, its kinda fine. Keep it up, I enjoy it 😅


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Safar said:


> I mentioned increasing car rental prices on Seattle board couple of days ago, and boom, overnight Amos has a dozen of fictional cars on the rentals making bank, kind of his 13 Rolls Royces parked in his Castle 😁
> Isn't it so convenient to just boast/lie out of your ***** on anonymous forums 😅
> It makes him feel good about himself, its kinda fine. Keep it up, I enjoy it 😅


You sir are a lunatic.

Carry on.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Syn said:


> Based on a license plate, that Toyota is somewhere in the Middle East, no? Dry desert climate is really the only place their body can survive for a long time - here in Wisconsin it would be at the junkyard a long time ago.
> 
> But funny you mentioned a Chevy ... This is my '71 Chevy El Camino with a 468 cubic inch big block V8 ... This is what the original body on a 50+ years old Chevy looks like ...


Very nice


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> You sir are a lunatic.
> 
> Carry on.


😅 So how are you gonna spend all this loot? With $20,000 hookers giving you role play?😅


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 604309
> 
> 
> I gifted my YJ to my eldest granddaughter, She turns 14 next month


Is that Crossfire the SRT-6?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Syn said:


> Is that Crossfire the SRT-6?


Yes, my eldest wifes. It is a 10.95 BMF

We have three. The other two are convertibles and not modified much. Lil Blue WILL see 220 in the right conditions.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Remember Obama’s “cash for clunkers” program when he used other people’s tax dollars to encourage others to trade in their used cars which were then destroyed by dumping sodium silicate into the oil? The destruction & depletion of 100s of 1000s of great vehicles were destroyed at rapid pace, resulting in low inventory and higher costs for consumers.
Another dumbass flop shoved down the throats of taxpayers & consumers, thanks to dumbass Democrats.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Remember Obama’s “cash for clunkers” program when he used other people’s tax dollars to encourage others to trade in their used cars which were then destroyed by dumping sodium silicate into the oil? The destruction & depletion of 100s of 1000s of great vehicles were destroyed at rapid pace, resulting in low inventory and higher costs for consumers.
> Another dumbass flop shoved down the throats of taxpayers & consumers, thanks to dumbass Democrats.


Lulz 


Thats why so very many great cars still exist and so many 85 thunderbirds don't. C4C was a valiant attempt to remove 67 Chrysler New Yorkers and 89 Hyundai Excels off the road.

Functional and practical.

As always you are still a Goober.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

RIP Tesla. Toyota does come to the party late, but they kick ass afterwards.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I am however a Ferrari guy


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Just another industry the Dems are in the process of trying to destroy.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Thats why so very many great cars still exist and so many 85 thunderbirds don't.


Oh come on now, '85 T-Bird was an amazing car ... Just ask Bill Elliott and Davey Allison.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Syn said:


> Oh come on now, '85 T-Bird was an amazing car ... Just ask Bill Elliott and Davey Allison.


I always thought they were beautiful cars, but man....


Epic POS.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The chip shortage isn't only affecting cars.

I have an $800 credit towards a new Samsung phone with T-Mobile (because I went full Karen but that's another story). The phone I want is the Note 20 Ultra 5G. 

Can't get it anywhere on T-Mobile website* or store. I even have a connection in the T-Mobile CEO's office and HE can't get one.

This is getting really bad for a lot of items.











*Before someone says "try Costco/Worst Buy etc. it has to be through T-Mobile not third-party.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Went by my car dealership last night to pick up a night drop form to fill out for service .
> THEY HAD NO CARS !
> 
> THE USED CAR LOT WAS EMPTY !
> ...


Thanks for this, I have an extra car I need to sell and asap!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

New2This said:


> The chip shortage isn't only affecting cars.
> 
> I have an $800 credit towards a new Samsung phone with T-Mobile (because I went full Karen but that's another story). The phone I want is the Note 20 Ultra 5G.
> 
> ...


I got a 128GIG. MOTOROLA WITH ACCESSORIES & CASE ACTIVATED & OUT THE DOOR FOR $200.00

THE $600.00 I SAVED WILL PAY FOR MY YEARS UNLIMITED SERVICE.

ME NO WANT $800.00 PHONES . . .


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I got a 128GIG. MOTOROLA WITH ACCESSORIES & CASE ACTIVATED & OUT THE DOOR FOR $200.00
> 
> THE $600.00 I SAVED WILL PAY FOR MY YEARS UNLIMITED SERVICE.
> 
> ME NO WANT $800.00 PHONES . . .


Why are you yelling?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Authority said:


> Why are you yelling?


Because I'm so DAMN HAPPY !


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Authority said:


> Why are you yelling?


It's his thing. Or caps lock is stuck on his $200 phone.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

New2This said:


> caps lock is stuck on his $200 phone.


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHA! Brilliant!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Authority said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHA! Brilliant!


Hey, appreciate him, he is not at least using a flip phone 😁


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> "I read an article last week that spelled it out. The short version is most companies quit stock piling chips a while ago and just order them as they need them".
> 
> 
> "Now auto makers are in short supply because they did not have a stock pile of chips like they used to have in the past."


Guess what happens when companies run out of supplies that they used to stockpile?

They start stockpiling again, afraid they will run out.

A customer of mine sells auto glass. He is having a hard time ordering auto glass even though the prices have doubled in the last 6 months.

Prices doubled from 2006 to January 2021. Almost 15 years. Then doubled again in 6 months. And there are numbers he can't get at any price because there aren't any available.

He's had to start getting USED windshields and still can't get enough. He's taking deposits and calling people as he gets them.

Now, he's having problems getting the GLUE that they use for the windshields. He's been reduced to 2 cases per day by a major supplier.

So what does he do?

He calls supplier X,Y and Z and orders glue from them too.

And now he"s stockpiling glue.

He's got 20 cases of glue in inventory where he'd normally order 4 cases each day.

If other companies start doing the same, that will make the glue "shortage" worse.

Now, suppliers will see "higher demand" and a "shortage" of glue and raise their prices.

_*Everything is out of whack right now.*_


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Welcome to the world of 2014 where the Chinese military published a document saying it would conduct global asymmetrical warfare against its adversaries, step 1 - attack supply chain. You might equate chips to a convenience but what about masks when covid started or oil now or cash tomorrow. At the same time chips are in short supply China is advancing on Taiwan, that’s by design. That is modern warfare. The next part is when you find out iCloud for your apple phone goes through data centers in bejing and that Tesla also has a data center there. Which creates huge vulnerabilities in communication and travel.

fight back.

it costs about 3 dollars for a barrel of refined fuel right now, that’s 55 gallons of gas for 3 dollars and people are paying 4.50 for 1, because they allow it to happen as if the government is no longer working for them at all.

Ooops never mind there is something on the television, it’s Disney’s new marvel movie where nothing is real because multiverse and all the actors can’t act because they are chosen for their race and nationality and not talent.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

circuitsports said:


> Welcome to the world of 2014 where the Chinese military published a document saying it would conduct global asymmetrical warfare against its adversaries, step 1 - attack supply chain. You might equate chips to a convenience but what about masks when covid started or oil now or cash tomorrow. At the same time chips are in short supply China is advancing on Taiwan, that’s by design. That is modern warfare.


I don’t know anything about what the Chinese military published in 2014, but what I do know is that none, as in zero, major semiconductor chip manufacturers whoe now have issues in their supply chain have wafer fabs in China. And wafer manufacturing is where most of the bottleneck has been. Aside from back end manufacturing activities, some of which do happen in China.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> I don’t know anything about what the Chinese military published in 2014, but what I do know is that none, as in zero, major semiconductor chip manufacturers whoe now have issues in their supply chain have wafer fabs in China. And wafer manufacturing is where most of the bottleneck has been. Aside from back end manufacturing activities, some of which do happen in China.


hahahhahahaha





__





China Wafer Chip, Wafer Chip Manufacturers, Suppliers, Price | Made-in-China.com






m.made-in-china.com













China is buying up chip firms in a push for semiconductor supremacy, says UK lawmaker


China is using questionable methods to ensure it becomes a world leader in semiconductor technology, according to British MP Iain Duncan Smith.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

circuitsports said:


> hahahhahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahhahahaha


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

My neighbor just got rear-ended at a yellow light. Totaled her F-150. Four months to get another one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Safar said:


> Hey, appreciate him, he is not at least using a flip phone 😁


I used TO LOVE my flip phone !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> My neighbor just got rear-ended at a yellow light. Totaled her F-150. Four months to get another one.


What the HELL hit her & TOTALED A FORD F-150 WITH A STEEL BUMPER & A REAL FRAME !?!?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Just another industry the Dems are in the process of trying to destroy.


They SURE did it to American Cars !


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> What the HELL hit her & TOTALED A FORD F-150 WITH A STEEL BUMPER & A REAL FRAME !?!?


Good man. I was wondering if anyone would pick up on that.

I don't have the make of the other car, but the story is my neighbor had come to a stop (or perhaps near stop) at a yellow light. The car behind her did not even slow (you can guess what the driver was doing). My neighbor told me that she and her 13 year old daughter's glasses' flew off their heads.

No major injuries, but the bed of the truck was scrunched forward enough to prevent one crew cab door from opening. the frame got bent and the leaf springs were all cattywampus. That is where the total came in. Apparently it's not even worth buying the truck as a salvage after the insurance pays out because it may be "unrepairable".


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> I used TO LOVE my flip phone !


When I worked for T-Mobile, we had $25 plans for those flip phones, we were still selling them. They are still selling them. These new smartphones are killing our society, they will turn people into zombies


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Safar said:


> When I worked for T-Mobile, we had $25 plans for those flip phones, we were still selling them. They are still selling them. These new smartphones are killing our society, they will turn people into zombies


Captain Kirk had a " Flip Phone " !


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Things have changed so much, we don't call people anymore. We just text them. if you get a call now, you think somebody died 😁


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Speaking of cars, here is an off-topic yet interesting pictograph for your perusal....


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Speaking of cars, here is an off-topic yet interesting pictograph for your perusal....
> 
> View attachment 605499


Damn, Camry dominates at the end 😁 But Accord is more zippy and better handling.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Safar said:


> Damn, Camry dominates at the end 😁 But Accord is more zippy and better handling.


Camry IS what Chevy Impala WAS in the 60's


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

2 of the All Time best selling cars around the World !


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

My wife's company car (2017 Equinox) is about to be swapped out for a new one, 2021 Rav4 Hybrid. Her new car is being delivered in a couple weeks . We had anticipated that the buyout offer on the Equinox would be a really good deal, based on ridiculously low buyouts that her coworkers had in the past, and planned to buy it. Not so fast! The offer, 2017 Equinox LT , 75k, was $15,500. NOT a great deal, hard pass. Used car prices are way up. On a positive note, I'm an authorized driver of her car and personal use is part of the package, we just have to track the miles so we have an all expenses paid new car essentially. But, no, not for rideshare!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> 2 of the All Time best selling cars around the World !
> 
> View attachment 605522


Beetle is not even the best selling Volkswagen (Golf is).


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Camry IS what Chevy Impala WAS in the 60's


I wouldn't go that far. In the 1960s Impala was stylish with a long range of engine choices, trims and body styles. Camry is nothing like that, people buy it because it reliable and cheap for its class. I doubt you'll find anyone to tell you "I bought this Camry because I love the looks and its fun to drive".


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> My neighbor just got rear-ended at a yellow light. Totaled her F-150. Four months to get another one.


I heard the other day that F-150's are till being shipped to dealers. However they are still missing parts, they didn't say what , waiting for the dealers to install them as they get them. Even AZ news only tells half the story.

Also for the record. The trip to Flagstaff, My 13 Charger with 5.7 and 259,700 miles, got 25.4 mpg to and 26.2 going home. Course Flagstaff is 7000' so down hill all the way to Kingman. This is with the MDS system disabled and MDS delete lifters installed. As with the MDS system 29.7 mpg from Tuscon two yrs ago.

Thank You Amsoil !

Oh and the cheapest gas I could find was $3.29


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Safar said:


> I am so glad I bought my dream car when dealerships were desperate. I got a real bargain. No more cars for me till 2045. In the world of plastic, stupid turbos and stupid transmissions, my 4 Litre 6 speed automatic in a boxy body on a steel frame will never be boring. To all the climate lovers out there, I am not sorry. I will keep burning gas at the rate of 15 mpg.
> 
> View attachment 604242


Safar banned?
Who is gonna take over making the toyota threads?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Safar banned?
> Who is gonna take over making the toyota threads?


Do tell. I had recently put him on ignore. Well as we all know... There's a new sheriff in town.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Safar banned?


Someone doesn't share his love of all things 4Runner.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

New2This said:


> Someone doesn't share his love of all things 4Runner.


Whaaaaa??????? No more Toyota Kool-aid flowing? So disappointed…


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> What the HELL hit her & TOTALED A FORD F-150 WITH A STEEL BUMPER & A REAL FRAME !?!?


Still don't have a make on the vehicle, but the impact was about 45-50MPH. The driver was looking at her Applewatch, and apparently did not even hit her brakes, so rear ended my neighbor at full speed.

As an aside, the guilty party's insurance company is being very cooperative, and the payout will take into account current market rates for replacement vehicles. My neighbor looks to get out nearly what she paid for the truck five years ago.

As another side, rear-enders are one of my top fears for potential accidents. When I used to ride motorcycles I always stopped at a light keeping a large buffer to the vehicle in front of me. I kept the bike IN GEAR, with one eye on the rear view mirror. The strategy only paid off one time, but that was enough. A distracted driver was about to rear-end me, but I shot forward in to the buffer zone, avoiding the nasty collision.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Do tell. I had recently put him on ignore. Well as we all know... There's a new sheriff in town.


Thanks for letting me know. You are ignored too. Bye bye!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Yesterday, inquired about a new Toyota Sienna... they were 15 to 34 days away on a ship.

Auto trader shows some 2021 Honda Odyssey models available about 2 hours away. We shall see...

Little to nothing new on the Nissan, Mercedes, and Toyota dealer lots.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Brotherlove said:


> Yesterday, inquired about a new Toyota Sienna... they were 15 to 34 days away on a ship.
> 
> Auto trader shows some 2021 Honda Odyssey models available about 2 hours away. We shall see...
> 
> Little to nothing new on the Nissan, Mercedes, and Toyota dealer lots.


The cars I looked at were priced higher than MSRP and the dealerships were pretty much no negotiation. Price on the window plus taxes and registration.


----------

